# MMORPG gesucht



## Atent123 (5. Oktober 2014)

Hallo ich wollt wieder mit MMORPGS anfangen und suche eines mit einer guten Storry dessen Endgame nicht nur aus PVP besteht,da ich kein Freund von PVP in MMORPGS bin.


----------



## rhalin (5. Oktober 2014)

F2P oder Abo ?
Und was hast du schon gespielt weil du schreibst: "wieder" ?


----------



## Atent123 (5. Oktober 2014)

am liebsten Abo wen es gutes F2P ist geht es auch
Ich habe nur WoW und Eve Online gespielt.


----------



## rhalin (5. Oktober 2014)

Aktuell spiele ich SWTOR das kann ich dir empfehlen wenn du SciFi magst, gute Story gibts gleich 8 mal, 4 Klassenquests pro Seite Republik/Imperium + diverse Erweiterungen.
Endgame gibts auch, Raid's etc, PvP nur wenn man möchte.
Am besten spielt es sich im Abo, testen kannst du aber F2P.

Ansonsten kannst du auch Final Fantasy RR testen 14Tage/Lvl20 aber das Asia-Setting ist nicht jedermanns Sache, ich habs nur bis Lvl 15 geschafft, Story gibts auch da aber ob
die gut ist weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Atent123 (5. Oktober 2014)

Ok ich schau mir mal SWTOR an


----------



## Brehministrator (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich möchte noch Guild Wars 2 in den Ring werfen  Das ist Free2Play, und man kommt im Endgame völlig um PVP herum, wenn man nicht mag. Ob die Story nun gut ist oder nicht, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Zumindest ist die Story schon relativ "groß", da sie nahtlos an Guild Wars 1 anschließt. Und es gibt alle paar Wochen neuen Content


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. Oktober 2014)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch Guild Wars 2 in den Ring werfen  Das ist Free2Play, und man kommt im Endgame völlig um PVP herum, wenn man nicht mag. Ob die Story nun gut ist oder nicht, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Zumindest ist die Story schon relativ "groß", da sie nahtlos an Guild Wars 1 anschließt. Und es gibt alle paar Wochen neuen Content


 
Naja F2P ist es nicht.

Du musst dir halt einmal das Game kaufen und das war es dann aber auch schon


----------



## Brehministrator (5. Oktober 2014)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Naja F2P ist es nicht.
> 
> Du musst dir halt einmal das Game kaufen und das war es dann aber auch schon


 Ja, so meinte ich das eigentlich. Ich dachte, man nennt alle MMORPGs, die keine Abo-Gebühren kosten, "F2P"? Kann aber sein, dass ich den Begriff dann falsch im Kopf hatte 

Guild Wars 2 kostet momentan so um die 20 Euro - einmalig wie gesagt, ab dann gar nix mehr. Es ist also "fast" geschenkt


----------



## Atent123 (5. Oktober 2014)

Wie ist die Performence auf 4k bei Swtor?


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Oktober 2014)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Ja, so meinte ich das eigentlich. Ich dachte, man nennt alle MMORPGs, die keine Abo-Gebühren kosten, "F2P"? Kann aber sein, dass ich den Begriff dann falsch im Kopf hatte
> 
> Guild Wars 2 kostet momentan so um die 20 Euro - einmalig wie gesagt, ab dann gar nix mehr. Es ist also "fast" geschenkt


 
Nein nennt man es nicht, das sagt der Name Free 2 Play eigentlich schon. 
Free 2 Play sind alle MMOs die man runterladen kann und erst einmal kein Geld dafür ausgeben muss um es spielen zu können, es also faktisch keine Einstiegshürden in Form von Geld gibt.

Guild Wars, auch wenn es nur einmal bezahlt werden muss um gespielt werden zu können und keine monatlichen Abogebühren hat, ordnet sich in die Reihe der Pay 2 Play Spiele ein, denn du musst ja mindestens 1 mal zahlen um es spielen zu können.


----------



## Brehministrator (5. Oktober 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein nennt man es nicht, das sagt der Name Free 2 Play eigentlich schon.
> Free 2 Play sind alle MMOs die man runterladen kann und erst einmal kein Geld dafür ausgeben muss um es spielen zu können, es also faktisch keine Einstiegshürden in Form von Geld gibt.
> 
> Guild Wars, auch wenn es nur einmal bezahlt werden muss um gespielt werden zu können und keine monatlichen Abogebühren hat, ordnet sich in die Reihe der Pay 2 Play Spiele ein, denn du musst ja mindestens 1 mal zahlen um es spielen zu können.


 Ok, gut 

Die 20 Euro für GW2 sind etwa so viel, wie bei WoW drei Monate Abo kosten  Abgesehen davon, dass man bei WoW trotzdem vorher noch das Spiel kaufen muss. Es ist also trotzdem eine recht preiswerte Alternative, und es entstehen vor allem keine laufenden Kosten


----------



## Saguya (5. Oktober 2014)

GW2 kann ich auch nur empfehlen, man kauft sich das Game einmal und spielt so viel wie man will und bekommt immer neue Inhalte for Free. Und ohne Monatliche Gebühren


----------



## hodenbussard (5. Oktober 2014)

Herr der Ringe Online zB.

Läuft auf jeden OS,ist sehr schick,die Community ist sehr freundlich.

Und fürs Netbook oder Uraltnotebook Wakfu oder Dofus


----------



## Savant2k14 (5. Oktober 2014)

Von allen "kostenarmen" MMORPGs die ich kenne, würde ich wohl auch am ehesten GuildWars 2 empfehlen. Da bekommt man für sehr wenig Geld die beste Spielerfahrung und jede Menge tolle Inhalte. Wenn es von Anfang an gar nichts kosten soll, dann schau doch mal bei "ArcheAge" herein. Das ist Free-to-Play und bietet eine Menge Interaktionsmöglichkeiten, die nicht mit PvP zu tun haben. Es hat noch seine Ecken und Kanten (Übersetzung usw.), aber es macht schon einen Heidenspaß, wenn man einmal die ganzen Möglichkeiten im Spiel entdeckt hat...


----------



## chris991 (5. Oktober 2014)

hi, ich möchte den thread gerne mal kurz hijackaen, falls das okay ist 

kann mir jemand sagen, ob das angebot hier mit rechten dingen ist?
WoW Complete Pack


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Oktober 2014)

Savant2k14 schrieb:


> Von allen "kostenarmen" MMORPGs die ich kenne, würde ich wohl auch am ehesten GuildWars 2 empfehlen. Da bekommt man für sehr wenig Geld die beste Spielerfahrung und jede Menge tolle Inhalte. Wenn es von Anfang an gar nichts kosten soll, dann schau doch mal bei "ArcheAge" herein. Das ist Free-to-Play und bietet eine Menge Interaktionsmöglichkeiten, die nicht mit PvP zu tun haben. Es hat noch seine Ecken und Kanten (Übersetzung usw.), aber es macht schon einen Heidenspaß, wenn man einmal die ganzen Möglichkeiten im Spiel entdeckt hat...


 
Grade Archeage würde ich dem TE da nicht empfehlen da er eindeutig geschrieben hat das er keine Spiele mit Ausrichtung aufs PvP mag und genau das hat man bei Archeage aber langfristig in einem erheblichen Maß und sei es nur weil man als Händler übers Meer will um seine Handelswaren wo hin zu bringen und sich seiner Haut gegen andere Spieler, die Piraten sind, erwehren muss.

Allgemein muss man sagen gibt es bei MMOs die sowohl eine relativ starke Story als auch einen brauchbaren PvE-Content bieten im Moment nicht so unendlich viel Auswahl.

World of Warcraft
The Elder Scrolls Online
Star Wars: The old Republic
Herr der Ringe Online
Rift
Guild Wars 2

Dann ist auch schon Ende. Alle anderen Spiele sind schon sehr speziell und meist mit einem deutlich höheren Fokus aufs PvP, oder aber nicht wirklich empfehlenswert.


----------



## rhalin (5. Oktober 2014)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Wie ist die Performence auf 4k bei Swtor?



Kann ich dir nicht sagen, spiele nur in 1920*1080.
Musst du ausprobieren, allgemein ist die Engine nicht soooooo der Knaller aber ich komme meist über 60fps mit der HD7950.
Habe nur mit Vsync Probleme und daher die FPS per Afterburner auf 59 abgeriegelt da es sonst ruckelt.


----------



## Savant2k14 (5. Oktober 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Grade Archeage würde ich dem TE da nicht empfehlen da er eindeutig geschrieben hat das er keine Spiele mit Ausrichtung aufs PvP mag und genau das hat man bei Archeage aber langfristig in einem erheblichen Maß und sei es nur weil man als Händler übers Meer will um seine Handelswaren wo hin zu bringen und sich seiner Haut gegen andere Spieler, die Piraten sind, erwehren muss.



Ich habe dies gerade mal in unserem Gildenchat nachgefragt. Und tatsächlich ist wohl in ArcheAge ein großer Teil des Gesamtspieles mit PvP "belastet". Man kann auf dem eigenen Kontinent von gegnerischen Spielern erwischt oder sogar von Spielern der eigenen Fraktion verhauen werden. Das war mir bisher nicht bewusst (bin erst Level 12), kommt aber wohl tatsächlich häufiger vor. Und im späteren Spiel gibt es wohl auch größere Massen-PVP-Schlachten. Scheinbar fällt also ArcheAge wirklich aus den Empfehlungen raus. Danke, Nightslaver für den Hinweis.

Wenn man allerdings mit diesen gelegentlichen Angriffen klarkommt, dann bieten sich im Spiel extrem viele Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten. Besonders Craftern dürfte das Spiel wirklich zusagen. Hier gibts einfach so viel zu tun, dass ich persönlich gar nicht weiß, wo ich anfangen soll.


----------



## BlackNeo (5. Oktober 2014)

Bei Guild Wars 2 wäre ich vorsichtig, das Endgame PvE ist trotz der Fraktale eher auf RvRvR und Team-PvP ausgelegt. Auch wenn die Endbosse und Weltbosse sehr interessant sich, sonderlich viele gibt es nicht und auch eine Full-Exotic Rüstung hat man recht schnell.

Wenns wirklich viel PvE Endgame mit Raids sein soll ganz klar WoW (macht auch auf P-Servern Spaß) oder FF:ARR.


----------



## Gripschi (5. Oktober 2014)

Firefall ist auch ein Blick Wert. Sehr fair und meist nette Commmunity.


----------



## BertB (5. Oktober 2014)

swtor geht ziemlich gut auf 4k mit 2x 290

man kann es auch wirklich gut ohne abo zocken,
es gibt aber 3 verschiedene status,

nie was bezahlt,
irgendwann mal was gekauft oder abo gehabt
abonnent,

ab dem mittleren status ist es echt gut,
den ersten hatte ich nie, da ich das game am anfang im laden gekauft hab, mit 30 tage abo dabei
manchmal hol ich mir auch noch mal ein abo, wenn ich viel lust habe,
gerade auch crafting geht besser mit abo,

um die story zu zocken braucht man aber echt keins


----------



## XT1024 (5. Oktober 2014)

chris991 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, ob das angebot hier mit rechten dingen ist?
> WoW Complete Pack


 ist halt g2a...

Auch _nur_ 25 €: https://eu.battle.net/shop/de/product/category/digital-games?games=wow


----------



## Brehministrator (5. Oktober 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Bei Guild Wars 2 wäre ich vorsichtig, das Endgame PvE ist trotz der Fraktale eher auf RvRvR und Team-PvP ausgelegt. Auch wenn die Endbosse und Weltbosse sehr interessant sich, sonderlich viele gibt es nicht und auch eine Full-Exotic Rüstung hat man recht schnell.
> 
> Wenns wirklich viel PvE Endgame mit Raids sein soll ganz klar WoW (macht auch auf P-Servern Spaß) oder FF:ARR.


 Bezüglich Guild Wars 2 habe ich da eine andere Ansicht. Die Fraktale skalieren ja quasi "endlos", je besser man wird, desto größer stellt man die Stufe, und desto schwerer wird es. Viele in meiner Gilde sind seit Release recht aktiv (was ich von mir nicht unbedingt sagen kann ), und zocken trotzdem in erster Linie noch PvE (Fraktale halt). Die sind inzwischen auf einem Fraktal-Level, da würde mich selbst Critter one-hitten, wenn ich da rein käme  Das bleibt auf Dauer herausfordernd. Abgesehen davon gibt es noch unzähligen anderen Kram, wie z.B. all die dutzenden Sprungrätsel, die teilweise echt schwer sind, so dass man hunderte Anläufe braucht... Es würde sicher mehrere Jahre dauern, wenn man alle PvE-Achievements in Guild Wars 2 erreichen wollen würde 

Bezüglich WoW teile ich aber deine Ansicht: Es hat ein hervorragendes PvE-Endgame (und meines Erachtens auch eine coole Story und generell ein cooles Universum). Habe früher selbst recht lang WoW gezockt. Aber der TE kennt ja WoW schon, da müssen wir ihm ja nicht groß was davon erzählen. Leider kostet es halt monatlich, sonst würde ich da auch heute noch immer mal gerne reinschauen


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (6. Oktober 2014)

tera und rift sind ganz gut

hab aber jetzt auch mal mit wow angefangen,
muss mich mal selbst überzeugen was so ein "altes" spiel zu bieten hat.


(bei guildwars 2 läuft doch alles nur auf das wvwvw oder wie das heisst hinaus)


 @brehmin.

 gw p2p (pay to Play)


----------



## stevenwort (11. Oktober 2014)

Saguya schrieb:


> GW2 kann ich auch nur empfehlen, man kauft sich das Game einmal und spielt so viel wie man will und bekommt immer neue Inhalte for Free. Und ohne Monatliche Gebühren


 Guild Wars 2 ist wirklich eins der besten MMOs was ich bis jetzt gespielt habe.
Vor allem das es nur einen einmaligen Kaufpreis verlangt, finde ich persönlich sehr angenehm.
Spiele GW2 sehr regelmäßig, und Serverbeschränkungen gibt es durch das Mega-Server System auch nur noch im WvW


----------

